# LFTS Youth Hunt 2019



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

poz said:


> 60 degrees in lake county, no deer yet but the kid got his first coyote.


perfect!
I like deer hunts that turn into coyote kills,alot less work after the hunt and you got to hear the gun go off.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

poz said:


> 60 degrees in lake county, no deer yet but the kid got his first coyote.


Awesome! Congrats to him!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

2 does 2 fawns. Have one friend text shot fired


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Settled in on my Grand Traverse County lease this morning with my son. He's tired and only mildly enthusiastic, but I'm pumped! No sightings but we did here two close ish shots.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Have seen 7 so far. All does and fawns, no shot opportunities


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Sam22 said:


> Settled in on my Grand Traverse County lease this morning with my son. He's tired and only mildly enthusiastic, but I'm pumped! No sightings but we did here two close ish shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had alot of mornings like that lol!
i could hardly contain myself look over and my kids are out like a light..


----------



## Bob1983 (Nov 4, 2015)

Best hunting buddy a guy could ask for!! Good luck to all the girls and boys this weekend


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

0723 and they have got into the oatmeal cream pies. I'm sure the jerky will be next


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> I had alot of mornings like that lol!
> i could hardly contain myself look over and my kids are out like a light..


Some of the best and most peaceful rest/sleep I get during the year is 20+ feet off the ground in my treestand. Get a nice warm sun and gentle breeze....i've caught myself snoring more times than I can count.
Good luck to all the youngsters out there this morning!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

7:30 and they didn’t fallow the script, nothing yet, this hunt has the feel of a shut out.
Flight


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

0738. Called it, they're into the jerky


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Good luck everyone! Shoot straight.

My oldest has to play some Qb this morning so we won't be out until this afternoon.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Last hoorah for my nephew. Overlooking a gap in a cutting with a loaded apple tree on the edge. No deer so far.


----------



## walleyemagic (Mar 14, 2015)

My son and I are watching turkeys eat all the rye seed we layered in last week. Heard one lone shot about 30 min ago up here in Alcona County.


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

Out in Van Buren country with my 10 year old girl. No sightings yet, but what a beautiful morning for her first official hunt!


----------



## Bob1983 (Nov 4, 2015)

Lots of deer moving this morning just need them a little closer seen two bucks and a few does


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Windy and 56° here in Glennie, trail cam says the deer should be coming off the neighbors fields around 7:30, young flight isn’t feeling well but the model 7 in 260 is ready to bark!
> Flight


On 65 about 8 miles south of glennie headed north to bear camp. I’ll keep my ears peeled for the “bang”. Good luck to all the button bucks hunting today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

chuckinduck said:


> On 65 about 8 miles south of glennie headed north to bear camp. I’ll keep my ears peeled for the “bang”. Good luck to all the button bucks hunting today.
> Your going to blow right by my place in a few minutes, you hit the curve right before the boat dealership on your left you went to far.......good luck on the bear !
> Flight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Ha. Had to stop in hale. Just crossing the au sable. Listen for the beep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Any hit the dirt yet? Haven't seen anything except a woodchuck


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

whiteoakacorn said:


> Youth hunt - good times. It feels great to be out with my 11 year old son this morning in Gladwin county. Good luck and be safe everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pic! God Bless and good hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

SmokeShot said:


> View attachment 432471
> View attachment 432473
> 
> 
> Out in Van Buren country with my 10 year old girl. No sightings yet, but what a beautiful morning for her first official hunt!


Great picture


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Our blind


----------



## THE GAME WARDEN (May 6, 2010)

caj33 said:


> Any hit the dirt yet? Haven't seen anything except a woodchuck


My 12 year old Nephew dropped a doe at 7:20, it’s his first deer. No pics yet he’s with my brother. I’m out with my other nephew and so far we’ve seen a doe and fawn and we were winded by something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

THE GAME WARDEN said:


> My 12 year old Nephew dropped a doe at 7:20, it’s his first deer. No pics yet he’s with my brother. I’m out with my other nephew and so far we’ve seen a doe and fawn and we were winded by something.
> 
> Awesome!! Congrats to him and everyone involved!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

First year in many that I have nobody to take out.  My baby girl is all grown up.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

I’d like to encourage all mentors to post up pics of their hunters so it may lead to others taking part in the outdoors! I am enjoying them greatly and you can’t fake smiles like these. Please continue to pass the sport on to others.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> First year in many that I have nobody to take out.  My baby girl is all grown up.
> View attachment 432499


I remember the feeling and it hurts only if they won’t be spending any more time hunting. I remember your posts from years past and I’m sure she’ll be in camo In a few weeks! Put some dates on the calendar this will help keep her commitment to the outdoors.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeffish74 said:


> I remember the feeling and it hurts only if they won’t be spending any more time hunting. I remember your posts from years past and I’m sure she’ll be in camo In a few weeks! Put some dates on the calendar this will help keep her commitment to the outdoors.


She's already chomping at the bit and has a target buck picked out. Being in the school marching band though really limits her time. We'll work it out.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

A lot of movement between 7:30 and 8 but only heard 2 shots around us. a decent 8 coming through the crp with a 6 point, just waiting for him to get close and he lays down right at shooting distance. After 10 mins a couple young deer ran through and spooked the buck we were on then an even bigger buck ran through, they all gone now though. Count for the morning hunt, 6 bucks and about a dozen doe - 0 shots and now headed to breakfast.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

poz said:


> 60 degrees in lake county, no deer yet but the kid got his first coyote.


That's as good or better than a deer in my book .....congrats to him


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Lots of movement here for the morning, just no shot opportunity on the one he is after yet
View attachment 432507
View attachment 432507


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

10 minutes and we are climbing down, 0 deer this morning it’s been a long time since we have gotten shut out back here, very strange, be back at it this afternoon on some oak trees, I think I can talk momma in sitting with us tonight.
Flight


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeffish74 said:


> I’d like to encourage all mentors to post up pics of their hunters so it may lead to others taking part in the outdoors! I am enjoying them greatly and you can’t fake smiles like these. Please continue to pass the sport on to others.


If I could like this 1000000 times I would .....I agree with you 110% it's not possible to fake smiles like seen in the pics posted so far ..........keep the pics coming mentors I can't get enough of seeing how excited the youngins get in the woods.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Heard one shot so far out here, could be a youth or a disabled vet. Someone had some music blasting till 3am, wonder if that messes with hunting.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

The deed is done. First deer for my nine year old.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Sam22 said:


> The deed is done. First deer for my nine year old.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well done! Looks like plenty of good eating ahead! Congrats to your boy on his first deer!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> The deed is done. First deer for my nine year old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome congratulations to him and yourself ...........today is a day neither of you will ever forget . memories like that are what hunting is all about.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Pretty slow morning for my friends one nice 7 and that is it. Tonight it don't pick up, we have alot of land, after church, us adults will probably start pushing cover to the kids. 

When they only have 2 days a year to hunt gotta make it happen


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Pretty slow morning for my friends one nice 7 and that is it. Tonight it don't pick up, we have alot of land, after church, us adults will probably start pushing cover to the kids.
> 
> When they only have 2 days a year to hunt gotta make it happen


Why only two days.Use to take my netherworld out a lot during season.Didnt worry about losing my hunt time.Should be more important getting the kids hunting time


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Taking my nephew tonight I can't believe I'm letting a kid try to kill my deer. These are all my deer nobody can hunt here but me. Just kidding we hope to see a buck or a doe I'm sure he would shoot a doe if the shot presents itself.


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Just ran in to a doe and a spike tried to stalk them but they went into some really thick cover hoping to see them again tonight so my son has a shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Anyone know how long they’ve been doing the youth hunt? Just out of curiosity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I took my brother the first year it started and I believe he was 15. He's 34 now. 
He missed an absolute monster of a buck, had to be a 170 or better. Had forked tines all over the place. 
He still talks about it.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Round 2 good luck everyone on the evening hunt


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Locked & loaded in St. Clair County. Doe & a fawn in neighbors hayfield. What a beautiful afternoon/evening!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

caj33 said:


> View attachment 432645


Daughter and I are hoping this guy shows up tonight for her!! She's pumped and ready to go


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Young flight is ready to go......that is right after he blows his nose as loud as he can. Don’t know what the neighbor to the south is doing in his field but the piece of equipment he is running is really loud. It’s warm and windy but we are hunting, good luck all!
Flight


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

This is my son's last year also. Nothing this morning. It was a lot thicker than I figured with only 20 yard visibility in most directions. We decided to hit the oaks in a hardwoods that's a little more open than I prefer, but there is decent sign. Corn on both sides so we'll see what happens. Just about time to fire up the thermocell. Good luck all

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Round 2, Let’s do this!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Scored on the walk out, still might be a little green but I’m going to bust it open and check it out !
Flight


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Round 2, Let’s do this!
> View attachment 432649


Well hub I see why your not in the big buck killers videos..lol


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Not really LFTS but one of the boys hunting with me this morning shot a nice doe..


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

jr28schalm said:


> Well hub I see why your not in the big buck killers videos..lol


I get the “not this time Hubb, you’re better behind the camera” Lol


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

FullQuiver said:


> Not really LFTS but one of the boys hunting with me this morning shot a nice doe..
> View attachment 432657


Great job and shot! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Daughter is ready to rock in Ottawa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Back out for round 2, a little toasty out here. Reloaded the backpack with snacks and drinks


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FullQuiver said:


> Not really LFTS but one of the boys hunting with me this morning shot a nice doe..
> View attachment 432657


Congrats!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

LFTS (live from the stump) the twin brother of the young guy who killed a doe this morning trying not to laugh at my stomach rumbling. We had tacos for lunch..


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

congrats to all the hunters and mentors!
nice deer and memories made


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> View attachment 432765
> View attachment 432767
> My nephew Liam was able to put this 9 point down just before the end of day 1. The evening set was active with does and a couple small bucks until this guy walked out. We had been scouting this field of oats and most of the buck activity was on the west end so we were set up about 40 yards from the east property line situated to be shooting west. Well, as it happened this buck walked out directly to our east, at our backs. Liam had to turn around and take the gun from the shooting rest and made a great free handed shot hitting the buck through the shoulder and after a patient track job where we backed out and called @smith34 snd @FISHMANMARK for help, The buck only travelled roughly 100 yards.


Awesome Job Liam and Uncle Hubb! Congrats to @FISHMANMARK you have taught him well


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

poz said:


> Lake county


????


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

pescadero said:


> ????


Is that where you were hunting. I thought you hunted up there. We hunted up there also saw no deer in the planted fields on state land. Saw coyotes on two of our three sits. Kid shot one. Missed the other one.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

poz said:


> Is that where you were hunting. I thought you hunted up there. We hunted up there also saw no deer in the planted fields on state land. Saw coyotes on two of our three sits. Kid shot one. Missed the other one.



Nah - that is where I hunted back when I was teenager.

Now I hunt Clare and Gratiot - we were on Gratiot County state land.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE !!! Dad's, uncle's, friend's and specially kiddo's ! 
Love it. Wish mine would hunt. All my nieces, nephew's have their dads or I'd take them.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

My step-daughter killed her biggest last night. 50 yard shot with the .243


----------

